# Kim Kardashian Sex Tape



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2012)

Kim Kardashian Sex Tape with Ray J - Pornhub.com


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 10, 2012)

jackpot!


----------



## Luxx (Sep 10, 2012)

Duck face is priceless.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 10, 2012)

Paris gives better head.


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2012)

Prince said:


> Kim Kardashian Sex Tape with Ray J - Pornhub.com



Best Prince Post EVER......


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 12, 2012)

That'll do, pig.  That'll do.


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Prince! Worth watching!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 12, 2012)

I wouldn't fuck that pig but to each his own.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 12, 2012)

Why does she only fuck niggers?  Anyhoo, I couldn't jack off to it cause it didn't show enuff of her.  Too much cock sucking and not enuff doggy style.


----------



## NVRBDR (Sep 12, 2012)

she has zero self esteem^ and can't get a white guy anymore.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2012)

she is now dating Kanye West, she really has terrible taste in men.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 12, 2012)

She's hot as fuck.  But, thinking of all the monkey cock that's been up in there kills it.  No respectable white celeb would touch her at this point.


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No respectable white celeb would touch her at this point.



This ^


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think she's a sand nigger anyway, pig


----------



## Diesel618 (Sep 12, 2012)

This is old as hell. I was beating off to this in high school. And you guys are incredibly racist. Ray J has a small penis, so who cares if he was black. I don't understand.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 13, 2012)

all I saw of kim was her mouth on is dick, and from  what little I did see of her ass it wasnt that great


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 13, 2012)

and she wanted to date tim tebow (who is a virgin) 


lol fucking whore


----------



## oufinny (Sep 13, 2012)

I like the last word of it, "cum on my face baby"... she's a class act.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 14, 2012)

Thug slut


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 14, 2012)

My wife watches this show all the time. It makes me want to rip my own face off and eat it. I find her and her whole fucking family to be the prime example of what is wrong with american tv. 

I am probably one of the horniest fuckers here and I would rather fuck honey boo boo's hillbilly java the hut looking mother then Kim kardasian.


----------



## the_predator (Sep 15, 2012)

That is whats wrong with this country! Not enough full on nudity! For fucks sake, if you are going to make a sex tape, do it right. I'm a boob guy so if you got them, flaunt them. Why the fuck would you leave your bra on for sex?...Oh shit...third nipple maybe?


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 15, 2012)

She likes bid dick..white boys don't have big sucks


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 17, 2012)

link to anus getting tapped?


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 19, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> She likes bid dick.._*white boys don't have big sucks*_


A beautifully constructed sentence. You must be black.


----------



## Entitled (Sep 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> and she wanted to date tim tebow (who is a virgin)
> 
> 
> lol fucking whore



And what's funny is you could never do any better than her.


----------



## Entitled (Sep 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> link to anus getting tapped?



You finally had enough of watching your father's old gang-raping tapes?
What age were you when he finally explain how he recovered from it?

Something you seem to be struggling to do to this day, not that it bothers you.


----------



## charley (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
....fuck you eddie.............


----------

